
FriendFeed API v2: Real-time, OAuth, file attachments, and more - raghus
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2009/07/friendfeed-api-v2-real-time-oauth-file.html
======
tsondermann
FF is becoming the Betamax to Twitter's VHS. Superior tech, more feature-rich,
yet doomed to obsolescence/niche status as Twitter rides the wave of mass
appeal.

~~~
jamesbritt
Perhaps. But the cost-of-adoption model is different. There's little cost to
switching, or using both.

I find myself paying more attention to FF than Twitter. FF not being in the
spotlight may be a blessing.

